# computer buffs, help needed!



## Bene288 (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm in the market for a laptop. My only requirement is that it connects to the Internet and is able to support quick books. I'm not computer say at all, so the simpler the better. Any recommendations?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> I'm in the market for a laptop. My only requirement is that it connects to the Internet and is able to support quick books. I'm not computer say at all, so the simpler the better. Any recommendations?




How much do you want to spend?


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 7, 2013)

As little as possible without buying a total piece of junk. I'm not sure what a good laptop goes for. Would $600 buy something halfway decent? It's really just for word processing, invoice and Internet use. Typical small business needs.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 7, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> As little as possible without buying a total piece of junk. I'm not sure what a good laptop goes for. Would $600 buy something halfway decent? It's really just for word processing, invoice and Internet use. Typical small business needs.



300 would probably get something halfway decent. 

sent from my S4


----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2013)

Storage space is key.  Processor is important but not super critical for your needs.  Apple products are out of the question in that price rangeunless a refurb.  I would go with something like this.  Any manufacturer, the big ones are fine for what you need.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/satelli...69&st=categoryid$pcmcat247400050000&cp=1&lp=7

Remember, upgrading a laptop after the fact, can be costly.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 7, 2013)

Try and get a Laptop with Windows 7 still. Windows 8 Sucks! I have had to take off so many laptops and put Win 7 on it so they would run properly. Dell still sells some with Win 7.


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 7, 2013)

I had found an HP with windows 7. But I was told HPs are junk. Most of the cheaper ones I've looked at have a 1.5 processor, is that sufficient for a program like quick books? Puckit, what do you mean by updating? Do you mean adding storage and such? Sorry if these questions sound childish, not tech savy at all.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> I had found an HP with windows 7. But I was told HPs are junk. Most of the cheaper ones I've looked at have a 1.5 processor, is that sufficient for a program like quick books? Puckit, what do you mean by updating? Do you mean adding storage and such? Sorry if these questions sound childish, not tech savy at all.



I mean if you find you need more storage or dram is not enough.  HP's are ok.  Their customer service sucks.  Dell has good customer service.


----------



## Nick (Nov 7, 2013)

So, do you travel at all with your laptop? I have an ultrabook for general purpose work, (my desktop still serves the biggest purposes for me photo editing etc.). 

The downsides are smaller screen and smaller hard drive, but the upside is they are super thin, like a magazine. I have a Samsung Series 9 I think I paid $700 for. They are way cheaper now.  I absolutely love it.


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2013)

andrec10 said:


> Try and get a Laptop with Windows 7 still. Windows 8 Sucks! I have had to take off so many laptops and put Win 7 on it so they would run properly. Dell still sells some with Win 7.


I have Windows 8.1 and the only issue is that one utility I use for work needs an update (worked fine with win8 ).  The start screen takes some getting used to and IMO is more cumbersome than the start menu, but I plan on getting a touch screen monitor at some point which will make it more worthwhile.


----------



## Nick (Nov 7, 2013)

Keep en eye on Slickdeals. This was up a few days ago which is a great price: 

http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/105...-ddr3-256gb-ssd-15.6-1920x1080-led-win-7-prem


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks got the feedback, everyone. I have some research to do.


----------



## Edd (Nov 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> Keep en eye on Slickdeals. This was up a few days ago which is a great price:
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/105...-ddr3-256gb-ssd-15.6-1920x1080-led-win-7-prem



Wow, nice specs for the money.  Our house only needs one computer between the two of us, which is her 3 yr old Win 7 HP laptop. I personally use an iPad for 95% of my computing. 

When the time comes, though, I'd love to have an ultrabook or Mac Air.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 9, 2013)

I bought a Dell on sale at OfficeMax in August for a needy high school freshman.   $349.00 ($100-off).   15" display.  i3.  4 gig ram.  256 gig hard drive.  DVD/CD-ROM.  Win8.   I think that's as low as you can go.   The entry level Intel and AMD processors kind-a suck when you're running all that Microsoft bloat.   You can find that kind of deal pretty much any time.

I have a Lenovo T530 with a full HD display.   It has a 3x3 MIMO WiFi card so I get full 105 megabit/sec internet access.   I telecommute and routinely push big files around so that's useful.   I think it's the best 15.6" laptop on the market.   I have the DVI to HDMI cable and use it to drive the flat screen in my hotel room.   When I travel, everybody else has these little dwarf machines.   I don't mind lugging around a big one to get the big display and the DVD player.


----------



## Quietman (Nov 9, 2013)

Check out TechBargains.  Today there is a:


Lenovo Essential B590 Intel Core i3-2348M 2.3GHz 15.6in Laptop $369.99

Newegg has the Lenovo Essential B590 (59366616) Intel Core i3-2348M Dual-Core 15.6" Notebook Computer for a low *$369.99* Free Shipping. Tax in CA, NJ, TN. This laptop sells for at least $400 elsewhere. [Compare Prices]
15.6" 1366x768 LED; Intel Core i3-2348M 2.3GHz Dual-Core; 2GB RAM; 320GB HDD; DVD burner; 802.11n; Windows 7 Professional; HDMI; 6-cell battery; HDMI; webcam; 1yr warranty

Stuff like this comes up every other day or so


----------



## bigbog (Nov 9, 2013)

Intel or AMD Mboard machines....64-bit processor(not necessary but nice) with Win 7, memory, large-capacity cache/bus...possibly. Fast & large(or several)harddrive(s) to match.  Probably too much and others reigning...I've been out of loop for a while....  Last worked with Intel Core i*?*....but Wow, Core i3 for $370...NewEgg is definitely a place to look at for prices.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 9, 2013)

I recommended this Laptop for a Friend and they like it a lot. 

http://www.staples.com/Lenovo-G580-59375617-156-Laptop-with-Win7/product_193689


----------



## Quietman (Nov 12, 2013)

If you're looking for a cheap lower end machine: Today 11/12/13 only (pretty cool date BTW)


TODAY ONLY Asus X401U-BE20602Z AMD E2-1800 Dual-Core 14in Laptop (4GB/500GB) $219.99

Best Buy has the Asus X401U-BE20602Z AMD E2-1800 Dual-Core 14" Notebook Computer for a low $219.99 Free Shipping. Tax in most. This is $65 less than elsewhere and the lowest price we have seen. 
4.1lbs; 14" AMD E2-1800 Dual-Core 1.7GHz; 4GB RAM; 500GB HDD; 802.11n; Windows 8; HDMI;; webcam; AMD Radeon HD 7340 onboard graphics; 6-cell battery; 1yr warranty  Free shipping


----------



## Edd (Nov 12, 2013)

Ridiculous deal. It doesn't mention a touchscreen which I'd want with Win 8. That aside, at the price it's nearly worth buying just for the hell of it.


----------



## Quietman (Nov 12, 2013)

If you have the time to browse, there are some ridiculus computer deals out there for Black Friday.  Here is Best Buy's

http://blackfriday.gottadeal.com/BlackFridayScans/BestBuy 

Page 2 has a Dell Inspiron for $177


----------



## Nick (Nov 13, 2013)

[h=1]Asus Q500A Touchscreen Laptop (Refurbished): Core i7 3632QM 2.2 GHz, 8GB DDR3, 750GB HDD, 15.6" 1920x1080 LCD, 6-Cell, Win 8 $610[/h]


Buy Now ►I bought this item​
Tiger Direct.com has *Asus Q500A Touchscreen Laptop *(Refurbished) on sale for $649.99 - $50 with promo code *EPV105340* = *$599.99.*Shipping starts around ~$9.79 and may vary between zip code. Thanks lambo47

Specs:

Core i7-3632QM 2.2 GHz CPU
8GB DDR3 Memory
750GB HD
15.6" LCD (1920x1080) w/ Webcam
Intel HD 4000
DVDRW
WiFi N
6 Cell Battery
Backlit Keyboard
Windows 8 (64 Bit)


----------



## ahon6 (Mar 22, 2017)

I agree on what you've said, I don't recommend getting HP laptops at all. Quality wise? Your money is not worth it. I may suggest you to get ASUS or ACER laptops. Recently, I bought this Acer Aspire 17.3-Inch Laptop for less than $500 at Amazon.  You may check the specs here: http://www.laptoprunner.com/best-laptops-under-600/.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 22, 2017)

ahon6 said:


> I agree on what you've said, I don't recommend getting HP laptops at all. Quality wise? Your money is not worth it. I may suggest you to get ASUS or ACER laptops. Recently, I bought this Acer Aspire 17.3-Inch Laptop for less than $500 at Amazon.  You may check the specs here: http://www.laptoprunner.com/best-laptops-under-600/.



Yes, stay away from HP laptops! Lenovo makes good ones too!


----------

